# auguri Manuel M!!!



## winnie

Manuel M reached 1000 level!!!

thank you very much for your clever & witty contribution.


----------



## Elisa68

Well, well, well. I have checked all your posts and they are incredibly helpful...all but one... this one...which I would delete ASAP!!!!   


*nifrahlek!*​

Elisa


----------



## lsp

If anyone epitomizes the spirit of WR, it is Manuel_M. 
1000 times helpful, 1000 times thoughtful, 1000 times generous.... 

*1000 thanks! Mille grazie!*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## Jana337

_* 1000 x nirringrazzjak *_
 
_* I tuoi post sono Manuelissimi! *_
​


----------



## Alfry

it's always a privilege to read your posts.

grande Manuel


----------



## Manuel_M

Grazie a tutti!! non solo degli auguri ma anche, e soprattutto, dell'aiuto che mi date.


----------



## rom_itn

Sorry for been late to the party..  

Auguri M:M!! Parli inglese ed italiano meglio di nativi!!!
Cheers!!
Rom


----------



## Manuel_M

Thanks....

I'm somewhat   at your generous exaggeration.


----------

